# Sticky  List of Legal Free Streaming Services



## Stewart Vernon

Okay, right off the top... No, I'm not speaking in code. NOT looking to discuss anything about VPNs or other dodgy ways of getting streaming content.

Also, I'm not counting things like free trials... where you sign up and get 1 free month before service kicks in at the regular rate.

I'm talking legit free, no cost at all streaming services. Is there a comprehensive list of such things anywhere?

I know of Crackle, and ShoutTV. I've been trying to poke around the Internet in search of these things, but unfortunately whenever you type "free" and "streaming" most of the links come up to dodgy sites that aren't what I'm looking for.

So, if anyone has any lists of sites where you can link and watch legit/legal free streaming content on a computer, smartTV, or mobile device... please drop comments in this thread and I can start to try and maintain some kind of list going forward.

Crackle (TV/Movies/Original Content) -> https://www.crackle.com/
Crunchyroll (Anime) -> Crunchyroll - Watch Naruto Shippuden, Bleach, Anime Videos and Episodes Free Online
CWSeed (TV) -> CW Seed | Home of Everwood, DC's Vixen and Every Whose Line Ever | Fan Favs like Constantine, Hellcats, The Game, Forever and MADtv | Original Digital Series like DC's Vixen, I Ship It, The P.E.T. Squad Files, Backpackers, Very Mallory, L.A. Rangers, and
Kanopy -> Kanopy - Stream Classic Cinema, Indie Film and Top Documentaries
MeTV (Classic TV) -> Memorable Entertainment Television
PBS (TV/Movies/Education/News) -> PBS: Public Broadcasting Service
PlutoTV (A mix of live content, VOD and virtual linear channels from partners they have content deals with like ShoutFactory) -> Pluto TV - It's Free TV
Popcornflix (TV/Movies) -> Watch Free Movies & TV Shows Online | Popcornflix
Shout Factory TV (TV/Movies/Original Content) -> ShoutFactoryTV : Watch full length film and TV episodes online
Tubi TV -> Watch Free TV & Movies Online | Stream Full Length Videos | Tubi TV
Veoh (TV/Movies/Anime) -> Watch Movies Online For Free | Your #1 Online Movie Experience | Veoh
VEVO (music videos) - > Vevo - Watch Official Music Videos Online
Yahoo! View (The home of Hulu's formerly free content after they became subscription only) -> Yahoo View: Watch TV Free Online
YouTube -> YouTube


----------



## MysteryMan

You Tube......TubiTV......VEOH......Popcornflix.


----------



## KyL416

Tubi TV -> Watch Free TV & Movies Online | Stream Full Length Videos | Tubi TV
Crunchyroll (Anime) -> Crunchyroll - Watch Naruto Shippuden, Bleach, Anime Videos and Episodes Free Online
PlutoTV (A mix of live content, VOD and virtual linear channels from partners they have content deals with like ShoutFactory) -> Pluto TV - It's Free TV
VEVO (music videos) - > Vevo - Watch Official Music Videos Online
Yahoo! View (The home of Hulu's formerly free content after they became subscription only) -> Yahoo View: Watch TV Free Online


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Nice... Keep 'em coming. I wasn't sure if I wanted to add YouTube to the list originally... They aren't what I usually think of when I think of a place to go watch TV shows or movies... but I could be convinced to put them on the list.

I need to check out those other mentioned links (thanks MysteryMan and KyL416) and then I'll go back and edit my top post and add them to the list!


----------



## trh

Stewart Vernon said:


> Nice... Keep 'em coming. I wasn't sure if I wanted to add YouTube to the list originally... They aren't what I usually think of when I think of a place to go watch TV shows or movies... but I could be convinced to put them on the list.
> 
> I need to check out those other mentioned links (thanks MysteryMan and KyL416) and then I'll go back and edit my top post and add them to the list!


YouTube has lots of shows. As an example, the entire Rat Patrol TV series is available.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

trh said:


> YouTube has lots of shows. As an example, the entire Rat Patrol TV series is available.


I'm sold... I went ahead and added YouTube to the list. I do visit YouTube quite a bit... but mostly it's for the original funny bits or for tutorials that some people have on their channels about how to do some particular thing. I need to start searching for more TV-like content I guess too!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Most of your TV and cable/satellite networks also have a lot of free content available to stream... but I don't know if I want to list all of those. I mean, it could get out of hand because most channels do it. I did list CWSeed, because that is a separate thing from the CW Web site. I also listed PBS, just because I like PBS 

Things like MeTV surprised me, that they have free content online to stream... so I felt that was worth listing too. But I don't think I'll list ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, TNT, TBS, etc. etc. because the list would become very long and not entirely helpful. I think it's safe to say that IF you like a show that airs on "Channel Y" then check the "Channel Y" Web site and see what free content they have available there to watch... then if you don't find it there, try one of these other links to services that have a lot of non-network-specific free content.


----------



## Rich

Stewart Vernon said:


> Nice... Keep 'em coming. I* wasn't sure if I wanted to add YouTube to the list originally*... They aren't what I usually think of when I think of a place to go watch TV shows or movies... but I could be convinced to put them on the list.
> 
> I need to check out those other mentioned links (thanks MysteryMan and KyL416) and then I'll go back and edit my top post and add them to the list!


I had a similar opinion of YouTube, then I watched and got hooked on that kinda crazy site. I haven't found any "free" sites that I was interested in. I have watched some content on Crackle but it was specific content that I had to search for.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

PBS lets you stream recent shows free but if you want to watch older programs there's a much longer list available if you are a sustaining member of your local PBS station. In my area that costs $5 per month minimum.

CBSN might be worth mentioning for streaming news as well as clips from most all their recent news shows -- 60 Minutes, CBS This Morning, Evening News, Sunday Morning, and Face the Nation.

NewsOn provides live local news programs from 175 stations across the US as well as clips from local news coverage. It's available on your computer as well as apps on iOS or Android phones/tablets.


----------



## Nick

Don't forget, your library card may give you access to tons of movies. Check out this article in the NYT:
*How to Stream Thousands of Free Movies Using Your Library Card*


----------



## billsharpe

My local library doesn't offer Kanopy, the service the NYT article refers to, yet, although it has a good selection of ebooks and magazines to borrow online. Saves two trips to the library and avoids overdue fines.


----------



## mjwagner

I realize this is an old thread but I wanted to add one that I haven’t seen mentioned. Locast (Locast.org) now has several major cities - Philadelphia, New York, Boston, Chicago, Houston, Dallas, and Denver. Depending on the streaming device you are using (I use Nvidia Shields and FireTVs) you can use an app called FitzyTV which includes Locast as a provider. All free including a guide, unless you want to use FitztTVs DVR service.


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I wanted to add one that I haven't seen mentioned. Locast (Locast.org) now has several major cities - Philadelphia, New York, Boston, Chicago, Houston, Dallas, and Denver. Depending on the streaming device you are using (I use Nvidia Shields and FireTVs) you can use an app called FitzyTV which includes Locast as a provider. All free including a guide, unless you want to use FitztTVs DVR service.


Do they have WPIX, a NYC local? I can't seem to find that for some reason.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Do they have WPIX, a NYC local? I can't seem to find that for some reason.
> 
> Rich


Looking at the New York channels it looks like they do. Try it out...it's free.


----------



## Rich

mjwagner said:


> Looking at the New York channels it looks like they do. Try it out...it's free.


Wrong time of the year. I did that last year and had nothing to record. I'll give it another try when MLB gets going again. I'm totally disgusted with ATT.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner

Rich said:


> Wrong time of the year. I did that last year and had nothing to record. I'll give it another try when MLB gets going again. I'm totally disgusted with ATT.
> 
> Rich


I don't use the cloud DVR part of FitzyTV so can't comment on it.


----------



## koji68

Vudu has ad supported free limited movies now.
Roku channel - aggregated content from across the free choices in the Internet.
STIRR from Sinclair for local news and tv - They have Comet and Charge! for older programing. They also have the Tennis channel.
Filmrise - movies and tv.


----------



## satcrazy

NewsOn for news, I'm in PA and watched the CA fires in SF and LA. on their locals.

Weather network for detailed weather 14 days out. Pretty accurate here. 

Roku is great.


----------



## AngryManMLS

_Pokemon TV_ has select seasons and episodes along with movies for the _Pokemon_ series for free. That includes being very close to the current season _Sun And Moon Ultra Legends_ being behind about 5 episodes or so as Disney XD has the exclusivity to them for a month before they are on Pokemon TV.


----------



## techguy88

FunimationNow is great for anime as well. You can watch anime free with ads or register a free account for some additional features (like bookmarks, watchlists, watching ad supported TV-MA content)

https://www.funimation.com/register/


----------



## phrelin

I haven't posted here mostly because there are currently 528 "public channels" on Roku and maybe over a thousand "private channels." Some of the free public channels certainly have limited appeal such as Beautiful Homes of Los Angeles. You can access the lists through a site called RokuGuide.com. It's possible that 10% of the public channels might be interesting if I took the time to sort through them all, but I haven't. There are certainly many free or ad-supported channels to peruse.


----------



## mjwagner

phrelin said:


> I haven't posted here mostly because there are currently 528 "public channels" on Roku and maybe over a thousand "private channels." Some of the free public channels certainly have limited appeal such as Beautiful Homes of Los Angeles. You can access the lists through a site called RokuGuide.com. It's possible that 10% of the public channels might be interesting if I took the time to sort through them all, but I haven't. There are certainly many free or ad-supported channels to peruse.


Are Roku "channels" equivalent to apps? Sorry we don't do Roku so aren't up on the Roku lingo...


----------



## phrelin

mjwagner said:


> Are Roku "channels" equivalent to apps? Sorry we don't do Roku so aren't up on the Roku lingo...


Yes, they are "apps."


----------



## mjwagner

phrelin said:


> Yes, they are "apps."


Thanks.


----------



## AngryManMLS

techguy88 said:


> FunimationNow is great for anime as well. You can watch anime free with ads or register a free account for some additional features (like bookmarks, watchlists, watching ad supported TV-MA content)
> 
> https://www.funimation.com/register/


I'm actually doing the free trial so I can check out "One Piece." So far enjoying both the quality on Funimation along with "One Piece" as well.


----------



## Wiseguide Deals

There are a lot of free streamers today.

Pluto TV
Tubi
Filmrise
Crackle
CW Seed
Freevee
Documentary+
Vudu
Roku Channel
STIRR
Glewed TV
Saltbox (entertainment for older adults)
DistroTV
XUMO
EarthxTV
Rewarded TV
Airy TV
Very Local
Haystack News
LocalBTV
Shout Factory TV
Redbox
Cinehouse
High Octane TV
Sensical (children’s content)
HappyKids (children’s content)
Nosey (tabloid daytime TV)
OFTV (content from OnlyFans creators)
VUit (local TV news)
NewsON (local TV news)
Local Now (local news and entertainment)
WaterBear (nature documentaries)
Rooster Teeth (gaming, animation, comedy)
ViX - (Spanish-language entertainment)
Le Cinéma Club (one film each week)
Kino Cult (cult and horror)
UnChainedTV (vegan programming)


----------



## harsh

Many of the movie services listed seem to carry the same payload of ad-supported movies.

Plex should probably be included.


----------



## dod1450

If you have a Samsung TV there is Samsung Plus TV.


----------

